# Wolf Caliber



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Let me the first to ask

Whats everyone's thoughts on the best wolf caliber/bullet/ load?
I did read in some magazine nothing less than a .243


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I would think that .223 would be just fine for the distances we shot here in MI.


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

416 Rigby


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Anything .223 or better will work. 

Them suckers are dang near the size of a deer, they run in packs, they will freakin eat you if given the chance. Id run an semi auto and have a pistol on the hip just in case...


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I use a .222 and 22-250 on coyotes, but I intend to use my 270 on a wolf.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

22-250 two inches from the bottom of the belly. If I draw a tag there will be a lot of "shakey" shots 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Ill use a 32 spl in a M94. think Ill have a 270 in the truck for sitten on a bait pile.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

I have knowledge [from sources other than myself] that both .243 and 7.62X39 both work on wolves.

Dave


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Anything that will kill a deer will work just fine. I fully expect a portion of the quota will be killed with a 22 rimfire. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Anything that will kill a deer will work just fine. I fully expect a portion of the quota will be killed with a 22 rimfire.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I agree. 

John


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

.22 rimfire is not legal to hunt wolves it is only legal for trappers to use for dispatch and can only be loaded at the point of dispatch if you have a valid wolf permit.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I am sure trappers will take a good share of the quota which is fine by me. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

No one wants to track a wolf though....

Poppin tags!


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I would take my .300 win mag. Those things are not small.

Ganzer


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just like not every coyote is 50 lbs, neither is every wolf 100 lbs.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

minimum .454 casil.


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

Get out your Mosin Nagants and go WW2 on 'em.


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

I just read some article where it claimed the .257 Wetherby was the round most wolf hunters liked best.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

downrange said:


> 416 Rigby
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


X2

:lol:


----------



## Singleandfishinagain (Aug 18, 2011)

More deader is more better!

Don't be shy, from what I have read they are lean mean kill in machines. 



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

